# anything wrong with using: speakers power rating 50-150watts & amp that is 200watts



## imola ghost (Aug 16, 2008)

If I have a set of speakers with the above rating, will I do some damage if I have an amp that is 200watts?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No problem at all, just be careful that you dont over power the speakers when running loud music/audio. its better to run an over powered amp than under power the speakers as distortion can cause more damage.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 16, 2008)

Would a 150w speaker sound suffice it I wanted to max out the volume? I have some speakers in mind and that was their rating and I planned on getting a nice amp to push them. 

I just don't want to get some weak sounding speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wattage ratings on speakers are really not the only issue as the efficiency rating is also important and whether they are 4 or 8ohm's. 
But in most cases the 200Watts per ch amp will do just fine. Remember most AVR's only have 100 watts per ch.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

If you get speakers that have a high maximum SPL and are fairly efficient then running an amp with more power than the speaker rating probably won't make much difference as you are unlikely to drive them hard enough to do damage to the speakers before you do damage to your ears. The problem is more likely to be unexpected transients such as dropping a turntable tonearm with the volume set high. You can always fuse speakers in an attempt to protect them. I'm running two 200 watts RMS per channel amps, one channel into each of four speakers that are likely rated for 60 watts RMS each. At my usual listening level of about 85 dB the VU meters barely move. More clean power always helps the peaks in music material sound better to my mind.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 16, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Wattage ratings on speakers are really not the only issue as the efficiency rating is also important and whether they are 4 or 8ohm's.
> But in most cases the 200Watts per ch amp will do just fine. Remember most AVR's only have 100 watts per ch.




The are 8ohms and they are very efficient at 92dB/W/m


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

At 92db sensitivity 'maxing' your speakers out at 150watts would yield 114db of output.(!) Doing that with a 200 watt amp is safer than with a 100 watt amp. The difference between the two is 3db of output, but more importantly, the larger amp will not be clipping and sending damaging signals to the tweeters. Either way I think your ears would bleed before any of this happens. What speakers are they?


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

To reply to the OP. Not only is there nothing wrong with what you're suggesting; it's probably the ideal match. Remember...your mileage may vary!
Cheers...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I run my surrounds, which are rated at 100w, with an amp that is 300w per channel and it sounds great. You just need to remember that you have the power to do some damage if you are not carefull. That is why I don't let anyone else use my system. Also if you have kids around and they can reach the master volume be sure to check before powering up.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tcarcio said:


> ... Also if you have kids around and they can reach the master volume be sure to check before powering up.


Good tip!!! ... :T

I have a Yamaha RXV2700 that I can program what volume I want to start when I turn on the unit (I have it set to -50db) :yes: ... but I think that most receivers will start at the volume you turned off (I always set it to zero), Right??? ... so, after is off it doesn't matter if you moved the master volume knob, Right??? :huh:

But I don't think that is possible with external amps ... :dontknow:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well on my Elite it stays where you have the volume at shut off. If I was to power up the reciver without checking and then power up the amp I could be in for trouble if the volume is set to high that is why I always check.


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

With Common sense, you won't damage the speakers nor the amp if you dont *pop* goes the stereo. :hide:


----------

